

Palm Pre owners love their phones, but not as much as iPhone owners - ajg1977
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/08/14/iphone-vs-pre-satisfaction-bakeoff/

======
pedalpete
I haven't seen a palm pre yet (we don't have them in Canada), but I believe
there is more than a bit of marketing hype in this. Lots of people complain
about their iPhones, and i HATE my mac, but get railed for saying so (and I
fully expect to get down voted here for saying it). Part of the Apple
marketing magic is droning on about how great they are, and it seems to me
most people go along with that.

I'm not saying the iPhone isn't a great device, but I don't think you can rely
on these kinds of stats when you are talking about one company with a cult-
like following and another that is just trying to get back after years of mis-
steps.

------
grandalf
I held a palm pre and navigated around... it was sluggish and full of UI bells
and whistles that seemed to offer little or no usability improvement over any
old smart phone.

I declare the Palm Pre the most overhyped gadget of the past 2 years.

